# Roundabout confusion



## Corfate (Dec 23, 2013)

Hey all,

Got a question about roundabouts...

In the below photo, if I'm in the left hand lane of the road with the '1' on it as i'm wanting to go straight on and use exit 3, what is the etiquete if there is traffic queuing from number 5 waiting to go to number 3?

There's 2 lanes, and obviously I'd use the outside left lane when going around the roundabout, but when the traffic is queuing in the right hand lane, it gets messy around number 2.

Is it a case of waiting till someone leaves a gap for you and then pulling onto the roundabout, as you give way to the traffic already on the roundabout & coming from the left? Or do you go into the left hand lane and edge your way in?

I hope this makes sense


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

It's a case of having some balls and using a little common sense or causing a traffic jam.

I like this though "it gets messy around number 2"


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Nobody seems to understand roundabouts any more, essentially the basics are:

- Give way to traffic joining from the right (so if the roundabout is empty and you're at 1, someone at 5 has priority over you).
- Give way to anyone already on the roundabout.
- *This is the important one* Don't enter a roundabout unless your exit is clear. it sounds like what is happening is people are joining from 5 and tagging onto the end of a queue to exit at 2 or 3. 

It's tricky with 3, as they can't see it from there is it's one or two cars, but I'm assuming it's like roundabouts around here, where someone can fit their vehicle onto the roundabout, so they do, regardless of whether that blocks anyone else getting out or causes an obstruction.

The image above looks like a roundabout that would benefit from traffic lights. I'm not a great fan of combining the 2 because people get confused, but in the right place it really does help traffic flow.


----------



## Corfate (Dec 23, 2013)

RisingPower said:


> It's a case of having some balls and using a little common sense or causing a traffic jam.
> 
> I like this though "it gets messy around number 2"


Hahaha, didn't even realise I'd done that! 


MagpieRH said:


> Nobody seems to understand roundabouts any more, essentially the basics are:
> 
> - Give way to traffic joining from the right (so if the roundabout is empty and you're at 1, someone at 5 has priority over you).
> - Give way to anyone already on the roundabout.
> ...


That helps a lot.. Just gets abit awkward when people behind you are turning left and I'm sat there for ages as i can't get onto the roundabout... Thank you


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Corfate said:


> That helps a lot.. Just gets abit awkward when people behind you are turning left and I'm sat there for ages as i can't get onto the roundabout... Thank you


No problem, like I say most people around my way seem to ignore it anyway, and it just leads to frustration and more traffic!

I had something similar on my test, cars in the left hand lane were moving freely but I was stuck in the right hand lane and I was terrified I would get marked down for hesitating too much! Sometimes you have to accept that you are just stuck at the roundabout and if the person behind you beeps, give them a signal to say you'll only be a minute or two


----------



## Corfate (Dec 23, 2013)

MagpieRH said:


> No problem, like I say most people around my way seem to ignore it anyway, and it just leads to frustration and more traffic!
> 
> I had something similar on my test, cars in the left hand lane were moving freely but I was stuck in the right hand lane and I was terrified I would get marked down for hesitating too much! Sometimes you have to accept that you are just stuck at the roundabout and if the person behind you beeps, give them a signal to say you'll only be a minute or two


I got a minor on my test for hesitating at a 4 way mini roundabout :driver:

Ta for the advice


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Corfate said:


> I got a minor on my test for hesitating at a 4 way mini roundabout :driver:
> 
> Ta for the advice


I think people need to learn in london, or somewhere you can't hesitate as much.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

I use a roundabout every day where the following happens, and it drives me around the bend, no pun intended! Starting at position 1, I use right lane to go down to let's say position 4. The vast majority of people who wish to go the same route as me, starting at position 1, go in the left lane, then all the way around the roundabout on the outside, and exit the same as me at position 4. The annoying thing is how easy it is for those idiots to be in a blind spot in my mirrors (although I always glance over my shoulder) so when I am making my way over to the outside of the roundabout to exit, I find some idiot in my blind spot who's go all the way round on the outside. Makes my blood boil.


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

If I wanted to go straight on from 1 to 3 then I would position myself in the right hand lane of 1 and join the inner lane of the roundabout, to enable any traffic to flow from 1 to 2 unimpeded and clear the system as fast as possible. Once I had passed the exit to 2 then I would move from the inner to the outer lane to make the exit at 3.
Roundabouts used correctly are brilliant, much better than lights as they allow traffic through at any time and can avoid traffic build up.
Unfortunately the designs are generally poor which makes for uneven flow, that and pedestrian crossings etc and as has been said people do not understand or think it matters, how you use them.
Who says the brits are good at queueing?
I lived in Italy for a few years and contrary to here the traffic coming onto the roundabout has priority. It sounds ar$e about face but people were much more alert when using one.
It certainly made driving interesting at first.


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

As a highway engineer I'd highlight that I've yet to see a five arm roundabout that works properly.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

You should live in Wrexham it's renowned for messy roundabouts.
Few years ago to make traffic flow better they decided to change lane directions so there are 3 roundabouts now where you use the left lane of 2 to go right round to the last exit. It is better than the old system but 2 years later people still can't see the 6massive yellow signs and road markings telling you which lanes to use.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Ideally I'd just sit there. Someone will either give you way or there'll be a gap when the cars move and someone doesn't take off fast enough. 

It only really causes problems when people try squeezing in forcefully as everyone just tends to get road rage lol


----------



## andspenka (Apr 19, 2014)

When I was learning to drive, I was taught that you never pass more than one junction in the left hand lane.

So using your example, if exiting at 2 or 3 you're in the left hand lane, if 4 or 5 then in the right moving in to the left after passing exit 3.

I always drive defensively on roundabouts, always make sure I get my nose in front of the car to the left when I'm in the right hand lane, just so they know I'm there and stop them from driving straight over both lanes.


----------



## Horatio (Oct 30, 2011)

You should try The Magic Roundabout in Hemel Hempstead....that is a fluster-cuck! One big roundabout with smaller roundabouts around it....dont even get me started on left-hand turners FROM THE RIGHT HAND LANE :devil::devil::devil: REALLY? :doublesho


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Horatio said:


> You should try The Magic Roundabout in Hemel Hempstead....that is a fluster-cuck! One big roundabout with smaller roundabouts around it....dont even get me started on left-hand turners FROM THE RIGHT HAND LANE :devil::devil::devil: REALLY? :doublesho


Haha, I so nearly mentioned this earlier. 
It's about 8 mini roundabouts around a much larger roundabout - feels so wrong going anticlockwise around the big roundabout when you turn right at one of the little ones...


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

andspenka said:


> When I was learning to drive, I was taught that you never pass more than one junction in the left hand lane.
> 
> So using your example, if exiting at 2 or 3 you're in the left hand lane, if 4 or 5 then in the right moving in to the left after passing exit 3.
> 
> I always drive defensively on roundabouts, always make sure I get my nose in front of the car to the left when I'm in the right hand lane, just so they know I'm there and stop them from driving straight over both lanes.


That's not defensive driving by any stretch of the imagination, it's just poor driving to block other drivers.


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

I was taught that the lane you should be in when you approach the roundabout depends on the how the exits are signposted as you approach the junction. If the exit you want is shown as being anywhere from 6 o'clock round to AND INCLUDING 12 o'clock, you use the left hand lane. Anything AFTER 12 o'clock and you use the right hand lane.

You will notice some roundabouts show exits as coming off at 12 o'clock even though in reality they are closer to 1 o'clock. This is to advise the traffic for this exit to use the left hand lane.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

It can be tricky. 

On driving tests, the test routes are planned to try to avoid particularly tricky roundabouts, but if they have to use one, the examiners can and will assist the candidate by telling them which destination and then saying "the locals tend to use the left/right hand lane... "


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Marve said:


> If the exit you want is shown as being anywhere from 6 o'clock round to AND INCLUDING 12 o'clock, you use the right hand lane. Anything AFTER 12 o'clock and you use the right hand lane.


So you always use the right hand lane?


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

ardandy said:


> So you always use the right hand lane?


lolololol


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

ardandy said:


> So you always use the right hand lane?


Whoops, edited now.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

RisingPower said:


> That's not defensive driving by any stretch of the imagination, it's just poor driving to block other drivers.


Why is it poor driving? He said he gets his nose in front so the driver to his side knows he's there and not in his blind spot. Avoids the other driver cutting into your lane to get round or fully changing lanes without realising you're there. I do this when overtaking on dual cw or motorways if the car in front of me isn't moving as fast as it should or if in slower moving traffic. Afterall how many times do you think there's nothing next to you until you glance over shoulder into blind spot and see a car there?


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

I remember being taught, left hand lane up to 12 oclock, so when you are at number 1 outer lane then off at 3? Or am i being a dick? Your picture looks like you approach at 6 oclock and leave at 5to12?


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Mine said left hand lane for every exit apart from the last (exc your own) unless its marked on the floor.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

There's only one true Magic Roundabout...


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Darlofan said:


> Why is it poor driving? He said he gets his nose in front so the driver to his side knows he's there and not in his blind spot. Avoids the other driver cutting into your lane to get round or fully changing lanes without realising you're there. I do this when overtaking on dual cw or motorways if the car in front of me isn't moving as fast as it should or if in slower moving traffic. Afterall how many times do you think there's nothing next to you until you glance over shoulder into blind spot and see a car there?


It's poor driving because you're closing a gap unnecessarily. Should be considering what is around you all the time, not just relying on what you can see at the current time.

Poor observation isn't fixed by bad driving.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Shiny said:


> There's only one true Magic Roundabout...


Crazy fools  The one in colchester was bad enough.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

The driving at the Magic Roundabout frightens me, I avoid it because people are so unpredictable there. You seem to get a standoff on every roundabout where there is someone waiting at each road then they all decide to go at once, people use any lane for any exit, people don't even bother with the roundabout at all and just drive over it and people pulling out in front of you is standard!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I love it, you can get to any exit from a right hand lane approach, avoiding all the queues in the other lanes and the idiots that can select lanes properly, or block off the roundabout when their exit isn't clear.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

The first time I ever used it as I approached I just thought "that the actual  is this?!?". To top it off as I just got onto the first roundabout a fire engine on blues and twos came screaming across, there were cars scattering everywhere!

The County Ground side of it always seems to be free flowing compared to the Fleming Way side.

On a side note a woman I was on Jury Duty with had a crash there on her first day, she told me she was so worried about being late she just drove off after the car crashed into her boot  I told her I'm sure they would have held on for a bit if she explained she had an accident


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Shiny said:


> I love it, you can get to any exit from a right hand lane approach, avoiding all the queues in the other lanes and the idiots that can select lanes properly, or block off the roundabout when their exit isn't clear.


 No doubt blocking fire engines and ambulances also. Very sensible.


----------



## Corfate (Dec 23, 2013)

Deniance said:


> I remember being taught, left hand lane up to 12 oclock, so when you are at number 1 outer lane then off at 3? Or am i being a dick? Your picture looks like you approach at 6 oclock and leave at 5to12?


More or less straight over, so I was under the impression it's left hand lane if you're going left or 'straight' over, right if it's after the 12 o'clock lol.

The roundabout would be absolutely fine, but further down the road from the exit labelled with the 3 is a stupidly small roundabout that just can't cope with the traffic during rush hour. Theres about half a mile tailback which causes the problems on the roundabout i pictured


----------



## andspenka (Apr 19, 2014)

RisingPower said:


> It's poor driving because you're closing a gap unnecessarily. Should be considering what is around you all the time, not just relying on what you can see at the current time.
> 
> Poor observation isn't fixed by bad driving.


I think if you read it correctly, If I'm in the right hand lane then the person in the left hand lane would be closing the gap not me as I'm hugging the roundabout!

The poor driving is the person who goes from left hand lane to right hand lane & back to left hand lane across the nose of my car which is why I'm making sure they know I'm there!

As someone with a motorbike license, one thing I'm always aware of is what's going on around me


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

andspenka said:


> I think if you read it correctly, If I'm in the right hand lane then the person in the left hand lane would be closing the gap not me as I'm hugging the roundabout!
> 
> The poor driving is the person who goes from left hand lane to right hand lane & back to left hand lane across the nose of my car which is why I'm making sure they know I'm there!
> 
> As someone with a motorbike license, one thing I'm always aware of is what's going on around me


I wouldn't class it as 'defensive' driving, but it's certainly not bad driving. This is something I also do, as many drivers around my way are oblivious to lanes and like to cut straight across and encroach in the right hand lane on the actual roundabout when taking the exit opposite to where they entered from.

If people were more aware, or more considerate, this wouldn't be necessary. While I agree it's not the ideal thing to do, unfortunately at times it is necessary to avoid someone absent-mindedly smashing into the car they didn't see and causing much longer tailbacks than are already there


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

andspenka said:


> I think if you read it correctly, If I'm in the right hand lane then the person in the left hand lane would be closing the gap not me as I'm hugging the roundabout!
> 
> The poor driving is the person who goes from left hand lane to right hand lane & back to left hand lane across the nose of my car which is why I'm making sure they know I'm there!
> 
> As someone with a motorbike license, one thing I'm always aware of is what's going on around me


Totally with you on this one. If I'm in right hand lane on a roundabout I want front of my car past the driver of the car in left lane. No way would I sit in their blind spot, too many cut lanes just before they exit.


----------



## Corfate (Dec 23, 2013)

Kind of shows what i was moaning about... All at a standstill today.










I've started leaving at the first exit and then turning around and then going from 2-3. Makes it abit easier haha


----------



## IamDave (Feb 6, 2015)

Is this near York by any chance? If so its a pain in the backside that roundabout I usually turn right there and it's very much a game of wait for someone to let you out or exploit a gap. Of course in a bright yellow ambulance people tend to be a little more polite!


----------



## Corfate (Dec 23, 2013)

IamDave said:


> Is this near York by any chance? If so its a pain in the backside that roundabout I usually turn right there and it's very much a game of wait for someone to let you out or exploit a gap. Of course in a bright yellow ambulance people tend to be a little more polite!


Indeed it is!

I think I work with your Resource Coordinator


----------



## IamDave (Feb 6, 2015)

Corfate said:


> Indeed it is!
> 
> I think I work with your Resource Coordinator


Oh no, I've been rumbled! Ah well now I have a contact in the resource office then


----------



## Corfate (Dec 23, 2013)

IamDave said:


> Oh no, I've been rumbled! Ah well now I have a contact in the resource office then


Hahaha, I'll put in a good word for you :car:


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Corfate said:


> Hahaha, I'll put in a good word for you :car:


If you end up detailing the ambos every day from now on IamDave, at least you'll know who to blame! :lol:


----------

